

Ask HN: Getting your username and password emailed to you? - solo960

When you register for site how do you feel about getting your username and password emailed to you?<p>For example: 
Register at site --&#62; create username/password--&#62; get welcome email with username and password displayed<p>We are debating if its more convenient for the user to have that info in an email or is it a security risk.<p>I personally prefer it in an email, espcially for a new site so if I forget I can look it up instead of reseting the password.<p>Your thoughts?
======
dmboyd
This is a non-starter, you don't really deserve a job if you cant see what is
wrong with the following:

1) The web service storing usernames and passwords in an unencrypted or easily
reversed encrypted format. (which it must be, since you are able to send an
email with these details).(Hint: see the gawker media password leak)

2) Your email address being sent in plain text over an unencrypted mail
service with untrusted intermediaries.

